# Epson 8700UB EDID Slop (Poor Frame-Lock)



## nmkaufman (Jan 29, 2011)

I just purchased an 8700ub, and it's giving me grief.

When connected with component cables, it achieved appropriate frame lock at 50.00hz(PAL) and 59.94hz(NTSC.)

When using HDMI, however, the projector overshoots these clocks by a mile. PAL syncs somewhere around 50.8 and NTSC around 60.11hz.

60.11hz is a HUGE overshoot. It creates a duplicate frame (judder) every 5-6 seconds!

And this problem is shared between my HTPC (ati HD6870,) xbox 360, and wd-live hub meda player, so the fault lies with the projector.

I spent the better part of 18 hours doing nothing but trying to fix the projector and make it sync right, at which point i decided to send it back for a panasonic ae4000. It was at this point that i saw that the vendor i purchased it from has a borderline-criminal 5 lamp-hour return policy.

I explained the problem to someone on epson's tech support line, and the guy could NOT understand why it was a problem, if the picture was appearing. I tried to explain to him 5 times that the problem lies with mismatched video framerates, and he just did not seem to get it. It became apparent very quickly that their customer service is still geared very strongly towards the business-projector side of their business, and the service reps know very little about home theater.

At this juncture, it's in the hands of epson to fix this problem, and their customer service representative doesn't even understand why it's a problem, so a solution is doubtful.

Fellow epson owners, what needs to be done to alert epson to this problem and get them to do something about it? I'm stuck with the projector at this point, so i hope to god they fix it, or i've wasted the most money i've ever spent on a display device. Judder (3:2 pulldown) was the sole reason i sold my previous tv and got this projector, and now i'm stuck with something that costs 3x more than my old tv, and just has a different type of judder.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

_Caveat Emptor_ for lamp-hour return policies. _Read the fine print on the return policy page_ before you buy any PJ from anybody. Some vendors, who advertise heavily here, and who would allow a return on an AVR or BD player will screw you over based on what brand of PJ you are buying. Some vendors have a no-return policy on certain brands and models of PJs. You should avoid these.

Here's an example, from a highly regarded vendor:

_Panasonic Products - Panasonic does not offer exchanges for defective or Dead On Arrival (DOA) products - only repair services. If you experience problems with your Panasonic product during your warranty period, please contact Panasonic Tech Support at the appropriate number below to arrange service. _


----------



## stev (Aug 7, 2010)

This is nothing new in the case of Epson. Illinformed or sitting ducks perform crucial technical tasks and attempt questions. Frame lock rates pixel shifts- 'jaggies' in -Aramaic to them!

Most of them even haven't seen any benchmarkers for projection units in the whole of their life.

As you rightly noticed, they are , all over the world, now selling printers. The rest of their products try hard to keep pace.


----------

